# Any recommendations for sex toy for wife



## samtravis (Aug 30, 2012)

We have never used any sex toys in our marriage. For quite some time the frequency of penis in vagina sex has reduced. Would like to buy a vibrator or toy to wife to masturbate. What do you'll recommend. It should serve the purpose of good orgasm for wife. Doesnt have to be too cleap or very expensive. Wife has never used a toy and prefers penis over toy. Also can the toy be bought online. Where do you'll keep toys away from kids. 

Going through Low T treatment there are days when I am not in mood to insert, but want to use it to give orgasm.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I have two recommendations. First recommendation is that when you have sex questions you generally post them in the sex section.

Second recommendation is for the Hitachi Magic Wand. For a variety of reasons. #1 reason is that it works incredibly well. #2 reason is that it's not insertable, doesn't make either of us thinking she's comparing or replacing me with a toy. It's pretty non-intimidating. But don't think for one second that your kids will believe it's just a massager. They won't.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I have heard the Hitachi MW is good (and powerful) LOL. I don't have one so I can't speak for it. I bought a WeVibe3 earlier this year because I was tired of buying batteries! It is water proof and rechargeable. It is not like a dildo. Dildo style vibes don't really do as good for me since I don't orgasm from penetration anyway. The WV3 is fairly expensive but to me pays for itself with not having the need to buy batteries all the time.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I would recommend finding a good rabbit vibrator. It will combine clitoral and vaginal stimulation. One of those was responsible for my GF learning she could squirt when she orgasmed. 

We also really like the WeVibe Tango. It looks like a tube of lipstick, but has a powerful punch. It's also rechargeable, discrete, and waterproof.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

This is my wifes favorite. She has worn out 3 of them. The wand is great too but this one is the bomb for her! 

Endless Pleasure Rabbit Vibrator - Vibrators - Adam & Eve


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

D'oh! FACEPALM....

A couple years after we got married the mrs bought one of those massagers.... We used the heck out of it.... For massages!

Guess I was a bit nieve! 

NOW I know what it was supposed to be for!


----------



## bahbahsheep (Sep 6, 2012)

Is she open to the idea of having a sex toy?

make sure she is ok before you show her the stuff - I have known women who have slapped their men in the face for getting her sex toys.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I have two recommendations. First recommendation is that when you have sex questions you generally post them in the sex section.
> 
> Second recommendation is for the *Hitachi Magic Wand. *For a variety of reasons. #1 reason is that it works incredibly well. #2 reason is that it's not insertable, doesn't make either of us thinking she's comparing or replacing me with a toy. It's pretty non-intimidating. But don't think for one second that your kids will believe it's just a massager. They won't.


Hitachi Magic Wand


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

agree with BAHBAH - For goodnessake just gently checkout that you W is going to be happy with a toy. The thought of just producing it and attempting to use it when your W is not happy about it will be a real slap in the face. A subtle conversation will guide you

Hope your well enough to not need this very soon


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe the youg grocery bagger at the local super market! 

a boy toy,

just joking.

toys are tricky alot of women actualy like them more than the real thing .how would you feel if she ends up needing one to orgasm. 

if shes not having trouble orgamsing with out them maybe you should try to spice up your sex life with something else ....role playing ,sensual massage, read erotics together, watching porn together, sex outside (somewhere private),mutaul masterbation.


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

WeVibe for both
Rabbit Pearl for her


You wont got wrong with either!


----------



## Iwant2know (Dec 19, 2012)

Wahl Massager 7 in 1....Very discreet, long cord, and inexpensive. Has never let us down. Read reviews for yourself.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought my wife the WeVibe Tango and we both love it! Not only do I use it on my wife but it's great for me as well. 




PBear said:


> I would recommend finding a good rabbit vibrator. It will combine clitoral and vaginal stimulation. One of those was responsible for my GF learning she could squirt when she orgasmed.
> 
> We also really like the WeVibe Tango. It looks like a tube of lipstick, but has a powerful punch. It's also rechargeable, discrete, and waterproof.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We have a locking small suitcase that we keep toys in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoStrong (Dec 25, 2012)

The Magic Wand is the bomb....but the g-spot shaped ones are good too. 
Adam&Eve is a great place to check out toys online....Get your wife involved also, she might like helping choose since you'll be using it on her.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

gonna have to try the magic wand...hmmmm.
i vote g-spot vibes my wife loves them.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I found a G-spot vibe that is very penis-like, but with a bend about 2 in from the end. She likes it when it's used just right. 

The most fun "toys" we have are actually the non-penetrating nipple dangles I got her. I dunno why, but it really does something for both of us (neither of us normally wear jewelry). 

BTW, the best lube I've ever used is something the wife found called "Aqua Lube", that comes in 2 or 4 oz containers. That stuff is just amazing! Toys generally require a good lube.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

It can vary from woman to woman so it is good that you both sit down and look at the options. Some women like the feeling of fullness from something inserted inside. Many like clitoral stimulation. 

There is a kit called "clone a willy" that enables you to make a vibrating replica of you. This might also be an option.

Rabbits are popular among a lot of women, but can be intimidating for a beginner. Some are designed to stimulate the g-spot and others the clit and some, like the WeVibe is designed to stimulate both.

Avoid jelly products and make sure the product is Phthalate Free.

Silicone products are made to last a long time but are higher priced. Glass is a great option, any type lube is good to use with them, easy to cool down or warm up for temperature stimulation and they are super easy to clean and sterilize. They are made of glass like the pyrex cookware, so they are pretty sturdy as well.

I personally like aplaceforpassion dot com for my toys. They have more affordable prices than most of the other stores online. The delivery time is also less than most others. This company also carries products that are phthalate free.

I like the combination of a glass wand and a vibrator. I am one of the women that enjoys that fullness feeling and the vibrations to the clit, takes it over the top in no time at all. Here is a very affordable glass wand Blue Spiral Glass Dildo - GLAS-75 - A Place For Passion and this is a small bullet that is good for clit stimulation The Screaming O 3+1 Soft Touch Bullets - Assorted - BUL4-110E - A Place For Passion. This would be an affordable combo to begin with.

Good luck with your exploration and experimentation.

Just a side note, my preference is natural oils for lube, such as coconut oil or hemp oil, however it is not latex friendly if there is a chance that you will be using a condom at some point. Water based lubes are friendly for all products but many contain glycerin which can cause yeast infections. Silicone lube is good for most products but only a high quality universal silicone lube (made by California Exotics) is good for use on silicone toys, lower quality can degrade the silicone over time.


----------



## LearninAsWeGo (Oct 20, 2012)

Why don't you fix the low testosterone with sleep, working out, and general self respect?

Turn her on again, and you won't need toys... although they're fun sometimes, the best ones can usually be improvised.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

I suggest: mouth, fingers, tongue, hands, feet, nose, etc. What I do not like about “toys” in general and particularly “electronic toys” is they tend to heighten the threshold of stimulation needed for the recipient to achieve orgasm. Ultimately, I think their use creates more and more of a need for them and ultimately the toys become the focus of the experience.

Just my opinion, your mileage may vary. Tax, title and license extra. Not available in all states. Always wear your seatbelts when driving. You should consult your physician before undertaking any new diet or exercise regimens. Past performance in not a guarantee of future returns.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

My best suggestion is, since she's the recipient you should let her pick it herself. She'd be more comfortable that way.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

samtravis said:


> We have never used any sex toys in our marriage. For quite some time the frequency of penis in vagina sex has reduced. Would like to buy a vibrator or toy to wife to masturbate. What do you'll recommend. It should serve the purpose of good orgasm for wife. Doesnt have to be too cleap or very expensive. Wife has never used a toy and prefers penis over toy. Also can the toy be bought online. Where do you'll keep toys away from kids.
> 
> Going through Low T treatment there are days when I am not in mood to insert, but want to use it to give orgasm.


LELO Liv is what my wife and I use to use. She called it her I-Phone of sex toys.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

My wife and I had been married for more than 10 years when she surprised me by buying a vibrator for herself. She was nervous to show it to me but wanted desperately to try it. Well I wasn't shocked or upset in any way. It was a rabbit and the first time she used it I thought her head was going to explode, along with my own from just watching her. Needless to say we have continued using it and have even added a couple of new toys to our small collection. I think the rabbit is the best "first" toy as it hits almost all of the important parts for the woman. 

Here is the one we have:
Ultra Rabbit Pearl | Lover's Lane - Sexy Lingerie & Adult Toys


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Happily Married Guy said:


> My wife and I had been married for more than 10 years when she surprised me by buying a vibrator for herself. She was nervous to show it to me but wanted desperately to try it. Well I wasn't shocked or upset in any way. It was a rabbit and the first time she used it I thought her head was going to explode, along with my own from just watching her. Needless to say we have continued using it and have even added a couple of new toys to our small collection. I think the rabbit is the best "first" toy as it hits almost all of the important parts for the woman.


There are a lot of options for the rabbit style vibrators. They are a popular choice. rabbit Search Results - Here is a wide variety of rabbit style vibes.


----------



## firedog1 (Sep 17, 2012)

My wife bought an 8 inch "realistic" penis dildo. She said it was just too hard of a texture and made her too sore for a couple of days and minor bleeding. She said other than that, she loved it.


----------



## RayRay88 (Dec 5, 2012)

It might take a few tries to find the right one- what one woman likes another woman LOVES. For me I'm happy as long as it vibrates really well for a long time.


----------



## Dr.D (Mar 2, 2012)

The Eroscillator 2 is very good. Wife loves it. Much prefers it over the Hitachi (we have a Hitachi with a variable control switch to adjust the vibrations more finely) We even have a rabbit attachment for the Wand. She still isnt a huge fan if it. The Eroscillator 2 has multiple attachments so you have some variety. It is mostly for clitoral stimulation, but has an attachment that can be used vaginally or anally. The Eroscillator doesn't numb her clit like the Hitachi. It is significantly more expensive than the Hitachi, but it will last forever and has a very long cord. (The premise for the Eroscillator is that it oscillates instead if vibrates). My main complaint is that it can get in the way during intercourse missionary style. She comes every time we have sex. Usually at least twice.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

naga75 said:


> gonna have to try the magic wand...hmmmm.
> i vote g-spot vibes my wife loves them.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

